# Are pigs mean and dangerous?



## TracyJ

Hello,

Boy, I hope y'all don't mind my question. I know nothing whatsoever about pigs.

My children though were interested in us raising one (for meat,of course).

However, I have heard/read a number of awful things about pigs---eating children, tearing off arms and the like. Are these just "urban" (or not so urban)
legends or is there truth to them. Honestly,I doubt we ever raise one as the
thought is frightening. Still, my dd(7) wanted me to ask everyone what they thought.

So, what do y'all think?

Thanks much and God bless,

Tracy


----------



## bumpus

Yes pig grow up and can be very dangerous ( kill you ) but some people make pets out of them.

Never tease them, keep children away when they get larger.

If you are going to eat the hog don't make a pet out of it.

Go to a good hog farmer and ask some questions, good place to learn.

You might buy your pigs their. Don't be in a hurry to buy learn how to raise them first and their needs.


----------



## Tango

I agree with Bumpus. Pigs can be dangerous. If raised with plenty of handling they are not mean but simply due to their size and weight they can be dangerous.

We have a different philosphy for our pigs than some people. We don't make pets out of them but we don't relegate them to inferior status. They are given attention, treats, scratchings (they loved to be scratched) and treated as well as I can with my resources. I don't have young children who can become attached though. I don't think you should back out of raising pigs- it may be a very rewarding experience and it is a humane and healthy way to feed your family. As Bumpus said, learn and visit before making a decision either way.


----------



## tobo6

I've got four kids ages 13,10,7,7. We are also first time pig owners! Our pig is a yorkshire and only 3 months old but pretty pig already. The kids were not afraid of it when it was little and would pet it and scratch it, getting in the pen with it. They don't anymore. It's not that the pig is aggressive but the noise it makes and the way it swings it's head toward your hand looking for food makes it look like it will bite you, and it makes the kids leary about petting it. Any contact they have is thru the fence and they are ready to pull their arm back fast if the pig moves.

With that being said.  Dh and I go into the pig pen all the time. The pig acts happy to see us and will jump around and come for scratches. Our dog will go in the pen with us and the pig will open its mouth and try and nip the dog. The dog thinks its playing and isn't scared. We have 3 chickens that have decided they like staying in the pig pen during the day and when we feed the pig the chickens are right there eating beside it. The pig doesn't care if the chickens are there. When the pig walks around and a chicken is in the way it just pushes the chicken out of the way. 

Am I totally comfortable with the pig? No. I admit the sound the pig makes and the size of the pig is starting to intimidate me too. I know it could push me over now. We don't let the kids in the pen anymore unless my husband is with them. I am really enjoying the pig though and we will have more. I might learn after a few of them that they are pretty harmless, I don't know, but right now we are being cautious and can't wait to fill our freezer with some pork. 

mljjranch


----------



## TracyJ

Thanks SO much for the nice replies so far! I sure do appreciate it.
God bless,

Tracy


----------



## Mullers Lane Farm

Ditto with Bumpus and Tango.

We're on our 5th set of pigs (2-3 at a time). Wonderfully smart animals that love scratches. Wait until one ROARS at you! Our youngest child is 11 - he raised the 3rd set of hogs for a 4-H project (terminal show) and continues to help raise the other sets of hogs. He gets sad when it's time to put them in the freezer, but he has a sense of pride knowing his work with the pigs helped put food on the table.

I would suggest that you get a pair of pigs. They do like company and two aren't anymore problem than one. You could put both in your freezer or raise one for someone else.


----------



## Thumper/inOkla.

I have two little cross breeds, 1/2 pot belly 1/2 hamshire (I think, the breed with the white stripe over the front legs and shoulders anyway) they where quite wild and running loose from birth to about 6 weeks, they are calming down some now, but have lunged and barked at me and tried to bite my husband [almost got his finger], they are quick so I don't give them the chance, to bite me. It is interesting to me that they have no fear of dogs.


----------



## Don Armstrong

Big, strong, intelligent, selfish, amoral. At best most ain't gunna CARE if they hurt people, at worst they ARE gunna care that they hurt people. That makes them potentially dangerous. And yes - some of them can be mean.


----------



## MamaWolfInWV

We have raised several pigs and none of them were actually what you would call mean (although I have seen some that others had that I would not go near without a gun). I go into their pen all of the time, scratch them and all that and have never been attacked or bitten by one. They mostly just stand/lay around waiting for a scratch or feed. If purchased when small and given attention (not made a pet of but enough that it isn't afraid of or feel threatened by people) I don't think you would have any problems. Myself personally I would not let a small child around one but that is just me.


----------



## big rockpile

Same as before Don't be playing with your Food!!!!  

big rockpile


----------



## TracyJ

Thanks again everyone! 

Well, I think I'll wait until pigs are my husband's idea. Though piglets are adorable, I really feel some (understatement here) trepidation about working with a grown pig. 
I sure do appreciate all your advice everyone! This is a great forum!

God bless,

TRacy


----------



## mamagoose

One good thing about the farrowing confinement crates is when handling young squealy pigs mama can't kill you and I do think she would try. We had a "pet" for a few years and she was very calm about it all. You definitely don't want to be in the sow's space while holding a loudmouth youngun'. I don't think petting pigs (at least near their head) while they're eating is a good idea. Ever seen more than one at a time fighting for the other side of the trough? I can understand why kids would be frightened, but I love them!!!


----------



## mizattitude

IMHO, if you want it to be friendly..just buy one. They are SMART..very smart. As smart as a 4 year old child. They will learn without much effort on your part. They can be taught to come when you call them...to "GO LAY DOWN"...they can recognise their name..and can be left out without being confined and never leave your property.
Make sure its a castrated male..I had better luck with those as far as trainability.
Beware of your feet. if they step on it..it feels as if a truck is on it. They are DEAD WEIGHT. 

As babies they are cute..but wear ear plugs..their squeal is incredibly ear piercing.


Are they dangerous? YES..they can rip you to shreds with little effort. They can also run FAST..you will find this out firsthand when it gets loose
If its hungry..they will bite. My teen son got the heck bit out of him buy a half grown pig..so keep the kids away at feeding time


----------



## TracyJ

Thanks Mamagoose and mizattitude!

I've really learned an awful lot about pigs here!

They probably wouldn't be a good thing for us to get into right now, but maybe
when our kids (and our neighbors children) are older...[The neighbor girls
seem to always be in our yard, and I'd just absolutely hate to have anything 
dangerous around as the 6 yo doesn't listen well.She'd probably try to go in with a pig just because I said NOT to! :no: ] If we ever do, I'll start out with 
one castrated male...

Thanks again everyone!

God bless,

Tracy


----------

